# I asked my board....



## csb (Dec 4, 2007)

...if maybe, possibly, they could, say, throw me a bone and let me know if I should, oh say, stay away from fake postings about results. This is what they said-

"Most likely the PE results won't come in until after the first of January."

Bah.

Humbug.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

^^^ My recommendation is to listen to BIO - come *December 20th*this board will light up like a Christmas Tree !!!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

Just 

 a little longer!

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2007)

csb,

what state did you take the exam in?

BIO knows his stuff.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2007)

check this thread for last octobers date received


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2007)

BIO locks himself in a bunker all year deciphering this stuff. He's like Mel Kiper's 'big board', with less hair product.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> BIO locks himself in a bunker all year deciphering this stuff. He's like Mel Kiper's 'big board', with less hair product.


I was right on the money the last two or three times but, you know, no one is perfect. I just hope to be on the "area" this time. I say December 20th give and take one day :mail-296: . I would not be surprise if they start to roll Wednesday 19th.

On the other hand I resent the "less hair" part of the post VT. How do you know about my lack of hair? ldman:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2007)

I just said less product in your hair, nothing about the hair itself. The guy I was comparing you to is quite coiffed.


----------



## ccollet (Dec 5, 2007)

anyone get their results yet?

hahaahhaaha


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2007)

I was kidding VT.Just trying to make my day funny. So far it sucks.

Now that I know I am happy to be the way I am. I should cost a fortune to keep that hair in that way.


----------



## csb (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm in Wyoming, which didn't get results until January 4th last year. I asked, "Do you think it'll be after the first of the year again?" and they said yes. Sigh.

With the free pencils, do you think they could start handing out little bottles of vallium too? Just so around December we have something to make it all better? :blink:


----------



## StoneAG (Dec 5, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> check this thread for last octobers date received


Is this only for the letter. I've been checking the colorado registration website daily and thought I remember being told that it will show up there prior to getting the hard copy.

Any thoughts...


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2007)

StoneAG said:


> Is this only for the letter. I've been checking the colorado registration website daily and thought I remember being told that it will show up there prior to getting the hard copy.
> Any thoughts...


There are states, like Texas, that will post the results for their candidates on the state web site. I cannot remember what Colorado does. Maybe Cement can show some light on this one. For some reason I believe Colorado is also a web result state. I am probably wrong.

The answer to your question is yes. The dates are for the Pass/Fail notification. Again, some will receive a letter from the company who gave the test(ELSES, EES,C ASTLE, etc.), others will know from their state board web site (Texas).


----------



## frazil (Dec 5, 2007)

StoneAG said:


> Is this only for the letter. I've been checking the colorado registration website daily and thought I remember being told that it will show up there prior to getting the hard copy.
> Any thoughts...


I think that list has the date when the results first came out -- either by letter or by website. So it's not just for the letter.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 5, 2007)

I took the exam the first time in April of '07 in Denver. It is a little tricky. I check online at the Colorado Division of Registrations, Automatic Licensure Information System Online (ALISON). You can check your name on the Engineers/Land Surveyors Board. I went nuts last time with checking multiple times per day. I saw on the "other board" that results for Colorado had come out, and I started checking, but to no avail. Colorado assigns PE #'s prior to sending out the letter. If you check the State boards meeting times (when they assign #'s), that is probably right around the time we will discover our fate. Turns out the board cancelled the meeting that was scheduled for December 17th. :angry: I have a feeling we will know around January 11, around 11 or 12. The meeting starts at 8:30. Here's a link for the Colorado board web site: http://www.dora.state.co.us/aes/index.htm :waitwall:


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 5, 2007)

FLBuff said:


> I took the exam the first time in April of '07 in Denver. It is a little tricky. I check online at the Colorado Division of Registrations, Automatic Licensure Information System Online (ALISON). You can check your name on the Engineers/Land Surveyors Board. I went nuts last time with checking multiple times per day. I saw on the "other board" that results for Colorado had come out, and I started checking, but to no avail. Colorado assigns PE #'s prior to sending out the letter. If you check the State boards meeting times (when they assign #'s), that is probably right around the time we will discover our fate. Turns out the board cancelled the meeting that was scheduled for December 17th. :angry: I have a feeling we will know around January 11, around 11 or 12. The meeting starts at 8:30. Here's a link for the Colorado board web site: http://www.dora.state.co.us/aes/index.htm :waitwall:


Last time around, Oregon finally changed their policy of needing board approval of the results. I'm sure it saved us a lot of time. I wonder what they're doing this time...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 5, 2007)

West Virginia has waited until right after Christmas. It seems as if they don't want to ruin Christmas for anyone, so they mail them out the day they get back from Holiday.

Not a bad idea really. I'd have to agree with them now that I'm not waiting.

While waiting, I would have prefered the FAIL letter ASAP, didn't care if it was Christmas Eve.


----------



## rudy (Dec 5, 2007)

I was doing so well. Not wondering about my results. Keeping busy. But now everybody's pulling fake post threads and some are wondering about results. Oh, the joy. So now I'm starting to get ansy. I even had a dream last night that i got my PE number. But I didn't like the number they gave me. Then I realized they didn't actually tell me if I really passed or failed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

rudy said:


> I even had a dream last night that i got my PE number. But I didn't like the number they gave me. Then I realized they didn't actually tell me if I really passed or failed.


I hate that dream !!!!! ldman: :brickwall:

I had quite a few of those kinda dreams before I could claim :burgerking:

Just a little longer ....

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2007)

rudy said:


> I was doing so well. Not wondering about my results. Keeping busy. But now everybody's pulling fake post threads and some are wondering about results. Oh, the joy. So now I'm starting to get ansy. I even had a dream last night that i got my PE number. But I didn't like the number they gave me. Then I realized they didn't actually tell me if I really passed or failed.


Yikes. I had a similar dream. In my dream my letter came and it said I passed. I hope you have a better fate than the one I had at that time.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Dec 6, 2007)

About dreams: related to april 2007 exam, I had a dream the night before of the results in which I was in my first grade school and someone said that I pass. The real real result: Failed

About NCEES: At this time (2007) their technology and efficiency should be very advanced, enough to send our results before X-mas. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## csb (Dec 7, 2007)

Guasabara said:


> About NCEES: At this time (2007) their technology and efficiency should be very advanced, enough to send our results before X-mas. &lt;_&lt;


Yeah, if science is getting closer to being able to tell if someone is pregnant the moment it happens....wait, nevermind

I'm getting loopy! :blush:


----------



## StoneAG (Dec 7, 2007)

csb said:


> ...if maybe, possibly, they could, say, throw me a bone and let me know if I should, oh say, stay away from fake postings about results. This is what they said-
> "Most likely the PE results won't come in until after the first of January."
> 
> Bah.
> ...


When is the deadline for the April exam? Don't the results need to be in time to sit for the next one, or are we automatically eligible to sit in April?


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 7, 2007)

StoneAG said:


> When is the deadline for the April exam? Don't the results need to be in time to sit for the next one, or are we automatically eligible to sit in April?


Most boards will extend the filing deadline for those that didn't pass but found out after the application deadline. It is *not* automatic.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 7, 2007)

^^^ This is correct. In those situations, we've never had anyone post the opposite of that


----------



## Vishal (Dec 11, 2007)

Just skipped a heartbeat... The heart is still pounding.. I don't know why, but I landed on the Texas PE website and decided to check the PE roster. Last time I checked the number ended somewhere at 99861 and today i found it at 99932!!!! I was leaning back on my chair and needless to say this thing jerked me... I saw the date under the date added column was 12/8/2007, and I got all the more curious (well panicky)... Tried searching for my name and did not get it, tried searching some other names i know and turned out nothing. Upon further investigation, i found that the numbers aren't related to those passing PE exam. I saw that last year there were a bunch of numbers added on 12/27 that concurs with the date the results were announced (as reported on this site). Now i am gaining my senses back.. For once I was shocked to see the PE numbers go up and being added a few days back...


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2007)

Just an update- Wyoming still has not received ELSES results, BUT Montana has received the ELSES results.

There were only 30 of us or so that took the test for the entire state, so I'm glad my board is still being really good humored about everything and isn't burned out from tons of people calling or writing. I told them this is worse than waiting for Santa to come and they agreed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

csb said:


> There were only 30 of us or so that took the test for the entire state ...


Are you kidding??!!! hmy: That isn't A LOT of people. Did they only have one testing site?

JR


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2007)

^ I'm not kidding! The entire population of the state is only 500,000 or so. They had one testing site for the entire state and we all easily fit in one room. We only had three proctors.


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Dec 18, 2007)

csb said:


> ^ I'm not kidding! The entire population of the state is only 500,000 or so. They had one testing site for the entire state and we all easily fit in one room. We only had three proctors.


Is there a lot of work out there? With that few of a number of applicants I would think you would be swamped with work.


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2007)

I work for the government, so I'm never swamped with work 

The consultants do okay...they struggle sometimes, because a lot of out-of-state firms compete and win big contracts. The amount of work is also limited by the budgets out here. A lot of civils are headed to the mines to work...driving a truck all day pays $40/hr. Hard to compete.


----------



## angietheaggie (Dec 23, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> West Virginia has waited until right after Christmas. It seems as if they don't want to ruin Christmas for anyone, so they mail them out the day they get back from Holiday.
> Not a bad idea really. I'd have to agree with them now that I'm not waiting.
> 
> While waiting, I would have prefered the FAIL letter ASAP, didn't care if it was Christmas Eve.



I called the board for WV on Friday. The results were mailed out on the 19th...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Are you kidding??!!! hmy: That isn't A LOT of people. Did they only have one testing site?
> JR


My test site had about 45 when I took it, including surveyors. We only have one test site as well.

VT is 49th in population, WY is 50th.


----------



## csb (Dec 26, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> My test site had about 45 when I took it, including surveyors. We only have one test site as well.
> VT is 49th in population, WY is 50th.


I received my undergrad from WY and my grad degree from VT...who's 48th? I might need a PhD


----------

